# Apple TV + Bibliothèque réseau



## GuillaumeCouverture (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de me soulager de 119 euros pour acheter une Apple TV en me disant que je pourrai avoir accès à la bibliothèque iTunes située sur mon disque dur réseau, vu que tout mes ordinateurs y ont accès ...

En effet, j'ai un disque dur réseau iOmega avec une fonction itunes. Sur chacun de mes mac, j'ai donc accès en partage à toute ma musique et ça marche très bien.

Mon Apple TV peut elle en faire autant ???? (Là, basiquement, ça ne semble pas fonctionner vu que je ne vois rien ... )

Comme ça ne fait pas ça, j'ai essayé d'utiliser AirVidéo, AirFlick et compagnie, mais je n'arrive à rien de bon.

J'aurai besoin de conseil ou l'Apple TV risque de se retrouver dans la gamelle du monsieur de la FNAC qui m'a dit : "Oui Oui Monsieur, pas de soucis, ça marchera sans problème".

D'avance merci,


----------



## thebustre (1 Novembre 2011)

il te faut iTunes sur un de tes ordis d'allumé, l'ATV ne lit que ce qu'il y a sur l'ordi, même si l'ordi va le lire ailleurs

après y'a le jailbreak, mais je m'y connais pas


----------



## vhk (1 Novembre 2011)

Salut, ton atv ne peut lire UNIQUEMENT ce qu'il y a dans tes bibliothèque iTunes. Si ta musique est sur un disque réseau, ça marchera. Par contre pour la video il faut absolument que ce soit dans un format compatible.. (mov, mp4..)


----------



## Moulinsart (13 Novembre 2011)

avec air vidéo tu peux transmettre tous les films que tu as sur l'ordi sans passer par itunes et sans faire de conversion au préalble, c'est air vidéo qui s'en charge;
à prendre sur apple store.


----------



## AZTT (9 Avril 2012)

ou  VLC STREAMER


----------

